
Fast – Examples of people quickly accomplishing ambitious things together - yarapavan
https://patrickcollison.com/fast
======
yarapavan
* Unix. Ken Thompson wrote the first version in three weeks. Source: UNIX: A History and a Memoir.

* JavaScript. Brendan Eich implemented the first prototype for JavaScript in 10 days, in May 1995. It shipped in beta in September of that year. Source: Brendan Eich's history of the language.

------
nojvek
I love how this ends with how ridiculously dysfunctional SF city governance
is.

